# LG LED-LCD pro calibration settings



## mozilla314 (Dec 5, 2011)

Has anyone had their LG TV professionally
calibrated? If so, care to share your settings?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Fish around cnet you'll find some good starting points. Calibration settings are per tv and can very wildly depending on many factors.

:edit: THX or cinema tend to be closest.


----------



## mozilla314 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've tried THX mode and it just looks
murky and dark to me. I would be
interested to see the settings for a
professionally calibrated LG LCD.
The LG settings menu is pretty much
the same across different makes and
models. I have one of the 42" Smart TVs.


----------

